# Joe Guy.... has anyone heard of him???



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Joe Guy who is supposed to be a rather well known horse whisperer and long rider is in my area for a little while. He claims after 3 sessions with a problem horse he will have it fixed and guarantees it for life. I was just wondering if anyone has heard of him. He apparently has written a book/books and also composes and sings songs. He is a long rider and says he rides thousands of miles a year. The ladies in my area are lining up dying to meet him and have this guy work with their problem horses. I just wonder if he is as good as he claims to be, has anyone had him work with their horse?


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> Joe Guy who is supposed to be a rather well known horse whisperer and long rider is in my area for a little while. He claims after 3 sessions with a problem horse he will have it fixed and guarantees it for life. I was just wondering if anyone has heard of him. He apparently has written a book/books and also composes and sings songs. He is a long rider and says he rides thousands of miles a year. The ladies in my area are lining up dying to meet him and have this guy work with their problem horses. I just wonder if he is as good as he claims to be, has anyone had him work with their horse?


never heard of him...and to be honest..i rarely listen to the trainers "claims" i listen to the clients...and i "listen" to the horses they have worked with


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

I have seen some of his material. The confidence he has comes from living in the saddle and traversing the continent on horseback. In the account of another group of long riders they put it like this: "After 20,000 miles in the saddle we could ride them no matter which way they would twist". That's one part of it. The other things I've seen Joe doing are desensitization exercises with plastic bags and tarps, not unsimilar to Clinton Anderson's style. The claim of "fixed for life" may be a bit fantastic, however.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He's on facebook. He's not cheap so be sure to check out his rates before having him work with your horse. He was to stop at my place this spring but went on to the Wpg area instead. My place is on the way between the Peg and TBay. He has taken difficult horses and ridden them for hundreds of miles before moving on to the next horse. Owner has to be prepared to fetch the horse. It's this type of riding, the long hours that takes the stupid out of a horse. Most modern day riders don't ride all day every day even for a week.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> It's this type of riding, the long hours that takes the stupid out of a horse. Most modern day riders don't ride all day every day even for a week.


That is very true. 30 days on a horse, doing daily work like on a ranch or in a feedlot (under a good rider anyway) will make a more well trained horse than 6 months or a year of "pleasure" riding.


However, I'm also skeptical of his "guaranteed for life after 3 sessions" claim. No matter how good you are or how well trained a horse is, a person who handles or rides them poorly _will _create problems at some point. Even a well trained horse who had _never _been a problem could be turned into a monster after 6 months of mistreatment or poor handling...even if it is only due to ignorance instead of malice. 

So, for him to claim that he can "cure" a problem horse in only 3 sessions and then guarantee that those problems will _never _come back again is extremely ridiculous.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

ok I wanted to give an update. As Joe was in my area I went and watched him work with a few horses and riders. I was still very skeptical but tried to keep an open mind. I must say I was impressed so I asked him if he had time if he would work with one of my horses ( a 13 yr old appaloosa gelding yukon Jack)This horse was very herdbound and dangerously disrespectful of me and acted so bad I couldn't sell him for even a tenth of what I paid for him .Joe watched me handle the horse and showed me exactly how to get respect without hurting the horse in any way. It took me a while before I got the hang of it but I could see a big difference in my horse when I did . He worked with me for maybe an hour a day for 4 days and today being the 4th day I rode in the ring and out on the trail and was able to ride with a group and then break away from them and go ride on my own and pass strange horses on the trail etc and my horse behaved awesome. I would have to say that he did indeed fix my horses issues. I wont say the horse is fixed for life because people can ruin even the best trained horse but as long as I continue working properly with the horse and being the leader he needs then I do believe I wont have any further issues with him. He was so well behaved today that Joe got a couple other people to ride him one a very timid rider and she had no issues or attitude from him either. I think Joe Guy may have just saved my horses life because he was too dangerous to do anything with.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

That's great news Artemis! What kinds of things did Joe do with him to effect the change?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

And this cost you how much?


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

well Joe did all the typical sacking out to see if he had fear in any area like fear around his flanks or girth or anything and if so he desensitized him and when the horse got disrespectful he would quickly step towards him, stomping his feet, raising his hands and making these snorting sounds kind of like the way a horse snorts.this seemed to really make the horse step back and respect his space. Once the horse backed off he would make a blowing sound and drop his head and the horse would stop and relax. Its hard to explain it but he used sounds and body language that the horse seemed to just understand by instinct. He said my horse was so herd bound because he was having anxiety attacks and the way he fixed this was to take the horse away from other horses and tie him. I guess kind of like tying a horse for patience. The horse panicked at first and danced around calling and pawing but every time it took less and less time for him to realize he was ok and to settle down and just relax. the last day he had a leg cocked and was standing very relaxed before he even finished tying the rope. As for misbehaving under saddle he got me to use my voice a lot and when jack would start being a jerk he would get me to work him at a trot with lots of small turns and circles and figure eights and then go back to what I was doing. I know this all seems like just common sense that everyone would do but I guess I needed him to show me the way to get after him and not get into a losing battle with him. Now keep in mind my horse just had absolutely no respect for me and was herd bound he didn't have severe problems like bolting or being unrideable or anything. He did deal with those issues in a few horses here and I didn't see all that was done but so far the owners have been able to ride the horses with no problem. In one of his videos he said that it usually only takes about an hour to fix the horse but it can sometimes take up to a week to fix the owner. Joe is great in that he shows you and explains everything he does and why and teaches you how to do it as well. maybe that's his secret I don't know. He was expensive but it was worth it to me. I don't think he has a set price because it appeared that he was charging different people in my area different amounts perhaps it is based on the horses problem.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> ...it can sometimes take up to a week to fix the owner...QUOTE]
> 
> And that, I think, is the basis for him being able to do the 'fix for life' guarantee (well at least as long as that person owns it).


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Chevaux I think you are probably right, and if my horse continues as he is now I will be keeping him for life.


----------

